# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood Test/Low Test Levels

## Mr.Akeym

Hi, I could use some insight here fellas. Here is some history. One previous testosterone cycle when I was 19 I am now 27. I got some blood work done as advised for a precycle. My Testosterone levels came back @ 330. The doc said this is not good and that I am in bad shape. I feel really fatiqued lack of sex drive etc. Well, he opted to give me a testosterone injection of 200 mgs in the clinic.

I guess what I am asking is will this help bring me up to the normal range? And how long will the effect last? Do you think he will write me a script or give another injection? Or just test me again and leave me as is if my levels come back? Isnt the injection just temporary? I mean something must be wrong if they are low...right? The first thing he asked me was if I have ever used anabolic steriods before in my past. I said yes. He said I have testiscular failure does anyone know anything about that? He also said I might have shut down my natural production of testosterone. Would I need testosterone thearapy for life....worse case scenerio? Thanks for all the comments

----------


## bombguy

It's possible that you will need TRT. I recently went on it myself. Check the threads in the TRT sub-forum.

----------


## Mr.Akeym

Will do thanks Bomb.

----------


## pr0digy9daniel

Did you do PCT on your previous cycle? Its possible your shut down but I wouldnt say its definite or even likely, after only one cycle...

----------


## Mr.Akeym

You know what. I was so inexperienced I didnt do any pct at all. Could this of been the reason? But it was like 8 yrs ago when I did the cycle.

----------


## thegodfather

You can answer this question yourself bro...Think about it...After your cycle, you had a normal sex drive from 19 to 27 correct? Unless you werent able to have sex or had a seriously diminished sex drive from that age on then you are ok. Most studies and evidence show that HPTA function will recover from supression no matter what type or how long AAS is run for. There is no evidence to suggest that exogenous hormones can cause perminant HPTA function suppression. It is highly unlikely that your one cycle over 7 years ago is the cause of your problems today. If I was the doctor I would be running more blood tests and possibly ordering an MRI of your pituitary...

----------


## phatkid77

well, my last cycle was over 3yrs ago, and my HPTA didnt seem to recover  :Frown: 

hell, even my script of 100mg/wk.... im only at 412ng... im guessing im in the small percentile that metabolizes the meds quick!~!

phats

----------


## Mr.Akeym

I went back today and seen my doctor in which he administered another injection of 2 cc's of cypionate . He thinks it might kick start my natural production. He will blood test me again to see if it has helped, he also mentioned he might just write me a script. Thanks for the info GodFather. To answer your question my sex drive has been fine, so your right on that.

----------


## Mr.Akeym

I got an injection 3 days ago, she used a 29 gauge needle and hit me really high in the lower back. The medical assistant that is. Problem is I have a knot in under the skin and extreme pain in my lower back. Wtf? What should I say next visit. Give me it I'll do it myself? I think thats kind of a thin gauge and she just pushed it in so fast. I think I have an abcess. Malpractice?

----------


## Chuck_R

I'd contact doc and honestly address your concerns...he might not have told her how to inject bc he assumed she knew how and she didn't.

----------


## Discoshit

Your doc should have checked your LH and FSH to see if the problem is from the pituatary or the testicules. (before giving you injections)

----------


## scarecrow

i have kind of the same problem with my sex drive but ive taken a few cycles and i tried haven sex o say about 11 in the afternoon but couldnt get it up it would be like half way and i can only get it up if the are givin me head or we use some lotion but once i go to put the condom on if i dont hurry and get it in it will go soft on me or if i do get to finish ot will go limp right after and that sucks back... im only 20 and there are so many girls wanting to hook up and i just over look them and i just recently got a gf and i dont want to look like an idoit when i cant get it up with her

what do i do?

i have used hcg b4 and it worked and i havent did a cycle since i used it like 2 months ago and im fixin to start up a t4, winni, cycle and im have proviran to put in there and i hope it helps me in that dept....I NEED SOME HELP!!!!

----------


## scarecrow

o i used the hcg after my last cycle cuz i was havin the problems but i guess it wore off already

----------


## domeyeahaigh

yo the doc gave you shots of test cyp in order to kickstart your natty production??? what kind of a doctor are you going to.

----------

